# a must before landing



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

A list of things you need to ease the pain of landing 

Letter from insurance companies car and household how many years insured including no claims bonus and any claims made

Full credit report

Statements of investments 

Letter of introduction from all banks you hold accounts in

Mortgage statement for that year

Medical docs (if you can get them)

School reports for children from final term 

Paper part of driving licence (if you have points on it get them removed if possible)

Proof of funds if landing as PR

B4 and B4a completed if you want to land goods without any hassle

and last but not least patience (in Canada things happen slower than UK)

All the above will help in opening bank accounts, getting mortgages, credit if you need to buy cars and get cheaper house and car insurance. lane: Happy Landing


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What does IEC visa holders need?

Many thanks in advance, Colin.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I would suggest you take the same and anyone else landing it is a standard package to ease the pain of landing, when you land initially.


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

patient man said:


> A list of things you need to ease the pain of landing
> 
> Letter from insurance companies car and household how many years insured including no claims bonus and any claims made
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder ! What proof of funds do I need to show when I land 
in Toronto next Thursday as a PR? I was under the impression (don't really 
know why!) I wouldn't have to provide this? Am I missing something?
I'll only be there a week as I'm returning home to finalise a never ending amount of details


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

kiwijbob said:


> Thanks for the reminder ! What proof of funds do I need to show when I land
> in Toronto next Thursday as a PR? I was under the impression (don't really
> know why!) I wouldn't have to provide this? Am I missing something?
> I'll only be there a week as I'm returning home to finalise a never ending amount of details


if landing and completing paperwork to finish the final stage of the visa they may ask to see proof of funds in the bank would should match the CIC requirements i cant remember the amount it alL depends of how big the family is check the CIC website
NOT ALL IMMIGRATION STAFF ASK TO SEE IT BUT IF THEY DO AND YOU CANT PROOF THAT YOU CAN KEEP YOURSELF INITIALLY THEN YOU MAY BE IN BREACH OF THE VISA REQUIREMENTS 
When we landed back in Oct last year they didnt ask but have been told that a lot of
people landing have been asked, but to be sure check


----------



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

patient man said:


> if landing and completing paperwork to finish the final stage of the visa they may ask to see proof of funds in the bank would should match the CIC requirements i cant remember the amount it alL depends of how big the family is check the CIC website
> NOT ALL IMMIGRATION STAFF ASK TO SEE IT BUT IF THEY DO AND YOU CANT PROOF THAT YOU CAN KEEP YOURSELF INITIALLY THEN YOU MAY BE IN BREACH OF THE VISA REQUIREMENTS
> When we landed back in Oct last year they didnt ask but have been told that a lot of
> people landing have been asked, but to be sure check


It appears that as I'm under the family class visa I don't need to show the proof of funds, hope the info is right


----------

